# 2005 Gas Pedal Assembly



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone know how much these go for? 

Seems like a common problem on these cars


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

140.00 + shipping.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> 140.00 + shipping.



:agree yup


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

What is the problem for this? I'm just wondering because I that my foot is not centered on the pedal even though I have it all the way to the right and rubbing the carpet. Is there a way to adjust the pedal to the left?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

RACING TIP:
drill a small hole in the back of the pedal then ziptie it flat with a small ziptie...then to make wider buy a racing pedal..and install it... that what I did and its cake to heeltoe now... also throttle controll will be way more precise...:willy: arty:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> Anyone know how much these go for?
> 
> Seems like a common problem on these cars


Why buy it...warranty it.......!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Why buy it...warranty it.......!!


Here is my thinking, tell me if i'm warped....

From what i've heard they are always very hard to get, so if i buy one, i can return it to the dealer when it fails, then they will have it in stock 

Actually, i was just curious how much they cost.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

No, no dealers take electrical items back..... and to do a warranty replacement the dealership has to r&r the part...... :cheers


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

*Need some more explination please*



Vedli said:


> RACING TIP:
> drill a small hole in the back of the pedal then ziptie it flat with a small ziptie...then to make wider buy a racing pedal..and install it... that what I did and its cake to heeltoe now... also throttle controll will be way more precise...:willy: arty:



Maybe I am tierd maybe I am just an idiot, but can someone splain this to me again cause with my big ol' feet I ain't heeltoe in' this car right now.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

jskwarek said:


> Maybe I am tierd maybe I am just an idiot, but can someone splain this to me again cause with my big ol' feet I ain't heeltoe in' this car right now.
> 
> Jeff


you have problems heeltoeing because of the width of the gas pedal??
cus that was my problem.... all I did was install a racing pedal to make the stock one wider...

the zip-tie trick is to flatten out the gas pedal... what it does is raise the gas pedal to heeltoe height.. and also gives you a much stabler throtle response...

when your blasting thru a turn sideways throttle response is key for this car..

:willy: arty:


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

*Got Pics*

Vedli,
What racing pedel did you go with? I understand the with thing, but I am a bit lost on how you raised the height with a zip tie. Do you have pics on how exactly you used the zip tie trick to do this. I may need to just get under my dash and look to get a better understanding of what you are talking about.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

jskwarek said:


> Vedli,
> What racing pedel did you go with? I understand the with thing, but I am a bit lost on how you raised the height with a zip tie. Do you have pics on how exactly you used the zip tie trick to do this. I may need to just get under my dash and look to get a better understanding of what you are talking about.
> 
> Jeff


sorry wasnt tracking this post LOL... just came back .. I took my pedal off and threw it away cus the center plastic crap came off .. it was from my old car anyhow .. but .. these are the pedals im gonna run to the store and buy..
Razo Comp.

















Ill try to take a few pics of the tie strap i got on it tomorrow... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

pedals designed specifically for heel/toe maneuvers....


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

going to make a new post for everyone called .. Gas Pedal Modding -Race

look for it to continue this please... :willy: arty:


----------

